# 2018/2019 Never Summer boards



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Several members were asking about top-sheet graphics when I posted a pic of some of the new bases, so here are a few of our new boards.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

What is the one between Shaper Twin and Proto? Big Gun? Really liking the clean looks of the Shaper series. Not feeling the one that looks like the West but may be it looks better in person... :eyetwitch2:

Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Digging the proto. Better than the current model this year.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

ZOMG the women's Proto *drool* It's PUURRPLE!

And I *wasn't* going to get a new board next season :embarrased1:


----------



## SeattlePNW (Aug 14, 2017)

Love the graphics on the Shaper boards! Makes me wonder what the Swift will look like next year  The Swift in my opinion have the best graphic for 2017/2018 NS boards. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

robotfood99 said:


> What is the one between Shaper Twin and Proto? Big Gun? Really liking the clean looks of the Shaper series. Not feeling the one that looks like the West but may be it looks better in person... eyetwitch2:
> 
> Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


Glad you're liking the looks of those Shaper boards. I really like the Big Gun as well. The one you're not feeling is a new model called "Peacemaker' which is Dylan Alito's dream board. The graphic is hand drawn by a friend of his but is hit or miss with a lot of people.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ah I see. I thought the tips looked different and thought may be its the Warlock. Curious what is on the West this year.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

The Chairman said:


> Glad you're liking the looks of those Shaper boards. I really like the Big Gun as well. The one you're not feeling is a new model called "Peacemaker' which is Dylan Alito's dream board. The graphic is hand drawn by a friend of his but is hit or miss with a lot of people.


Any more info on this? What type of board is it?


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

I love the Never Summer graphics! Every time I go into any store, I am going to look at them (knowing I will not buy any of them, not my level...)
They are beautiful.


----------



## Stavros (Sep 13, 2015)

i like the shaper twin! its the best graphics (i prefer clean lines and simple designs)
i like the chairman (?) (the last on the right) very serious (big mountain) graphics


i would love to know more about the new board... i see pointy nose ? which profile does it has?


btw the top sheet its phenomenal .... i am owner of an old SL and now i bought the 2018 west and the topsheet is so great! every company in the industry must have these topsheet. its durable, its not slippery(no need of a pad) and its scratch proof

thanks for sharing


----------



## Pmacadelic (Jan 11, 2018)

Which one is the West? Im about to order the current West or Proto2. Such a hard decision. Probably a West but not head over heels on the Buffalo. When will these be available?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Stavros said:


> i like the shaper twin! its the best graphics (i prefer clean lines and simple designs)
> i like the chairman (?) (the last on the right) very serious (big mountain) graphics
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like Shaper Twin and my boards graphic.

The new board I believe you're refering to with the Westworld style android cowboy is the Peacemaker. Rider input stick designed by Dylan Alito + Tm Canaday. Dylan loves the Ripsaw profile and he wanted it on his board. He also likes a very soft flex between the feet like the Funslinger so he could manipulate the board but firmer (like a Proto T2) out to the ends for stability. Dylan's a very technical freestyle/park/street rider so it's a twin but does have a "Powder Pack" of inserts to set the board back on those deep days. It's a true twin but not asym.

Thank you for the support and so stoked to hear how much you like our top-sheet materials.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Here are some more 2018.2019 boards.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Pmacadelic said:


> Which one is the West? Im about to order the current West or Proto2. Such a hard decision. Probably a West but not head over heels on the Buffalo. When will these be available?


The West has a Big Horn Sheep on it for 18/19. Boards will be available 8/1/18.


----------



## Pmacadelic (Jan 11, 2018)

Cool. Thanks for the quick reply. Now if I could just decide b/w the West & P2


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

Heritage is coming back?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep, Heritage is coming back in all it's original Rocker Camber glory. Same flex, damping, shape (we added low profile tips to increase glide is all).


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Dat Purp DO!*



Varza said:


> ZOMG the women's Proto *drool* It's PUURRPLE!
> 
> And I *wasn't* going to get a new board next season :embarrased1:


I like the womens Proto graphic more than the mens both this year AND next year....Purps all day! i wish there were more mens boards with purple like the 2017 proto type 2 (my fave NS graphic so far)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The Chairman said:


> Yep, Heritage is coming back in all it's original Rocker Camber glory. Same flex, damping, shape (we added low profile tips to increase glide is all).


oh dang teh people have been heard

feelin that peacemaker graphic.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Put me down for a Heritage.......


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

peacemaker looks ugly but the specs sounds perfect. sizes and waists??


----------



## Luuper (Dec 19, 2017)

Any changes to the Funslinger? Totally digging the 2019 graphics! I was debating between the Proto Type 2 and Funslinger this season but I might just have to get the TT2 this season and funslinger next :grin:


----------



## Stavros (Sep 13, 2015)

The Chairman said:


> Here are some more 2018.2019 boards.


the aura design is the best from these boards 

i like warlock and maverix too
:nerd:


----------



## Captn_K (Apr 1, 2017)

The Chairman said:


> Here are some more 2018.2019 boards.


Awesomeness!


----------



## Łukasz Pałka (Jan 13, 2018)

*Raptor*

I had several snowboards in my life and there is only one that I miss, Raptor. It was amazing at that time and I would be great to see it back. For example with ripsaw profile under back foot, a little bit of taper and few additional mm of width for carving. I would be the first on in line to buy it.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Łukasz Pałka said:


> I had several snowboards in my life and there is only one that I miss, Raptor. It was amazing at that time and I would be great to see it back. For example with ripsaw profile under back foot, a little bit of taper and few additional mm of width for carving. I would be the first on in line to buy it.


I'll pass that along. It is another sorely missed board. Be cool if each year we could do a throwback model?

Have you tried my namesake board in an X? The Chairman is slightly tapered and now has the Ripsaw profile. Or have you tried a Swift? Obviously, has quite a bit of taper but our Fusion profile does have the camber heavy Ripsaw profile under the back foot and it's a wider board.


----------



## Pmacadelic (Jan 11, 2018)

*kudos*

Chairman- gotta say you have a good company culture going over there from what I can tell. I 'd like to thank Laura and the guys over at the shop in helping me with my decision. She was very prompt and attentive in responding to my inquiry and definitely gave me reassurance with my purchase. I grabbed a West 164x. Also helped me match up with some bindings from Flux. Supposed to get some more snow here locally (SoCal) this weekend, so will get to take it for a spin in the very near future.


----------



## bonacroots (Jan 18, 2018)

is that the proto two in the middle? and i take it thats the west to the right of it. demoing the proto and west this weekend and next at mount snow and bellyair on east coast and cant wait to try them. salesman i trust couldnt recommend them enough


----------



## bonacroots (Jan 18, 2018)

*which picture for proto*

which picture is the 18-19 boards. the one on page one or page two. curious because of the new proto two graphics


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Peacemaker sounds awesome


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Pmacadelic said:


> Chairman- gotta say you have a good company culture going over there from what I can tell. I 'd like to thank Laura and the guys over at the shop in helping me with my decision. She was very prompt and attentive in responding to my inquiry and definitely gave me reassurance with my purchase. I grabbed a West 164x. Also helped me match up with some bindings from Flux. Supposed to get some more snow here locally (SoCal) this weekend, so will get to take it for a spin in the very near future.


Thank you. Owner Tracey Canaday saw your compliment and Laura received a well deserved hi five.

Hope you get out and rip it up on your West soon. That board + Flux binders is one mean machine.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Any pics of the bases?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

ek9max said:


> Any pics of the bases?




New Never Summer Bases
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...orum.com/showthread.php?t=248034&share_type=t


----------



## fr3nzy (Jan 22, 2018)

Any chance the 2018/2019 season will bring some shorter or narrower boards for those of us rocking a men's US 6?

These new graphics look great. I might have to hold off until the new boards arrive. But how to be patient? :hooked:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Re the Raptor: former Raptor owner here and current Chairman wide owner. IMO, the Chairman is a better board than the Raptor and it’s natural successor


----------



## ukaszeklp (Jun 10, 2009)

The Chairman said:


> I'll pass that along. It is another sorely missed board. Be cool if each year we could do a throwback model?
> 
> Have you tried my namesake board in an X? The Chairman is slightly tapered and now has the Ripsaw profile. Or have you tried a Swift? Obviously, has quite a bit of taper but our Fusion profile does have the camber heavy Ripsaw profile under the back foot and it's a wider board.


I think it will be very cool. I had all proto versions (white one, hd and now type2) and I like how it changed over years. I think that current one is more damp and is better on the edge, but at the and it is still proto but different in some areas.

I have tried The Chairman when it first came out (I think without ripsaw camber) but it felt stiffer and more damped than Raptor which took out some fun for me, at least in comparison to how I recall Raptor (I had the first one). Maybe it was just because not perfect conditions at that time. 

I will try The Chairman once more for sure, nontheless I would be very happy to see Raptor back evolved like proto.


----------



## fr3nzy (Jan 22, 2018)

Just saw the 18/19 catalog. Really liking some of the new graphics. Maverix 150 and Ripsaw 153 are on my shortly list to demo. Demoing the Proto Type Two this weekend.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

deagol said:


> Re the Raptor: former Raptor owner here and current Chairman wide owner. IMO, the Chairman is a better board than the Raptor and it’s natural successor


I still believe my raptor is the superior pow board, but I also have a first year chairman X. It looks like it has more taper now? Anyway it's still a good board but doesn't really have quite the same float. It rips way harder in all other conditions though.

My rides are heritage on all mountain days that I'm gonna be in the trees, raptor on pow days, and chairman on big mountain days. (all are the wide models)


Super stoked yall are bringing the heritage back, is it back to stay? I want another one but kinda want a big gun first.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

boardingschool said:


> I still believe my raptor is the superior pow board, but I also have a first year chairman X. It looks like it has more taper now? Anyway it's still a good board but doesn't really have quite the same float. It rips way harder in all other conditions though.
> 
> My rides are heritage on all mountain days that I'm gonna be in the trees, raptor on pow days, and chairman on big mountain days. (all are the wide models)
> 
> ...


Hey,

Thanks for your support. What a quiver!

There was no addition to the taper on the Chairman. It's the same from the first season 14/15 to the current one. The only change was the addition of the Ripsaw profile.

I think you would like the Big Gun. The Directional Rocker Camber profile that your Raptor has is similar to the Big Gun's Fusion profile. Plus, with the 19mm taper and early rise nose on the Gun, it floats like a butterfly.


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

As usual pics don't do the topsheets justice...they look amazing in person.

The real question is- what classic metal album cover made the tradeshow shirts this year?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

JpBergeron said:


> As usual pics don't do the topsheets justice...they look amazing in person.
> 
> The real question is- what classic metal album cover made the tradeshow shirts this year?


 @david_z snagged one this year and we found the album, but I forgot. He might remember.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

JpBergeron said:


> As usual pics don't do the topsheets justice...they look amazing in person.
> 
> The real question is- what classic metal album cover made the tradeshow shirts this year?


Right on JP. You're right. I know you like the Carbonium and the Slinger, Ripsaw and Trooper look rad on the Hextech.

Man O War Kings of Metal.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

The Chairman said:


> Right on JP. You're right. I know you like the Carbonium and the Slinger, Ripsaw and Trooper look rad on the Hextech.
> 
> Man O War Kings of Metal.


Of course you'd know the answer to that!


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

The Chairman said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for your support. What a quiver!
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm super stoked on the Big Gun, think I'll buy one in a year or two. Just bought my wife some new skis so I gotta save back up :laugh2:


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

Hey Chairman,

As I normally ride 165cm wide models, would you recommend I go to the 174 big gun? Or should I stick with the 165 I normally ride? (I have size 13 boots, and it looks like the 174 is actually the skinniest waist width?)


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

boardingschool said:


> Hey Chairman,
> 
> As I normally ride 165cm wide models, would you recommend I go to the 174 big gun? Or should I stick with the 165 I normally ride? (I have size 13 boots, and it looks like the 174 is actually the skinniest waist width?)


I size up a bit on the BG but not drastically. I would go with the 169. It will turn quicker then your 165 while giving you some extra surface area for float and carrying speed.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

boardingschool said:


> I still believe my raptor is the superior pow board, but I also have a first year chairman X. It looks like it has more taper now? Anyway it's still a good board but doesn't really have quite the same float. It rips way harder in all other conditions though.
> 
> My rides are heritage on all mountain days that I'm gonna be in the trees, raptor on pow days, and chairman on big mountain days. (all are the wide models)
> 
> ...


Yeah, for me, the Raptor was normal width and the Chairman is wide, so not exactly an "apples to apples" comparison. I have ridden a few normal width Chairman in the past, though. I didn't notice a huge difference in Powder.


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

Welp, I didn't last very long. I'm in Utah and we have a backcountry.com retail store/warehouse, and let's just say my desires got the better of me. Can't wait to ride this thing tomorrow!

By the way, Chairman - that Heritage topsheet is still the best I've ever seen, on any snowboard, period.

(Yes, I realize my stance is super wide - I'm really, really tall  )


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

Which size did you go with? I picked up the last 165Big Gu BC had after spending 5days in UT on the Big Gun. It was amazing I. Everything from steep chutes to tight trees and carried spleed on the flat to uphill run outs at the bottom of Jupiter. I think I could cut my whole quiver down to the Big Gun and my 151 Insta/Gator.


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

I went with the 169 as it is the widest for my big ol' feet. Rode it yesterday and boy does it ever lay out surfy carves! Can't wait to try it in the pow!


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

The Chairman said:


> Right on JP. You're right. I know you like the Carbonium and the Slinger, Ripsaw and Trooper look rad on the Hextech.
> 
> Man O War Kings of Metal.


That's the first time the they've been from an album I don't have...

Haha, yeah, I tried to pro-form a 153 funslinger in January but all Harry had was a 154X.
I'm 5'10 160 with size 10 boots so I pulled the trigger(interesting adjustment) and when it came it had that carbonium topsheet as a happy little surprise. 

It makes the blues and purples in the graphics on the top half POP and does a good job of breaking up the green on the tail, I wasn't a fan of it on the matte but somehow the carbonium pattern makes it okay...


----------

